# Flaming Gorge 5/9-11



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We fished the Gorge again over the weekend. We headed to the Marsh area and failed to find many kokes, so, since we had my uncle and his son with us, we decided to hit Buckboard again. We've fished there a couple of weeks in a row and caught tons of kokes, but nothing over 3 lbs. This time we again found plenty of kokes, but most were in the 2-3 lb range. We did get a few that were pushing 3.5, but only a few. But, we had a great trip, had a nice koke dinner, pleny of steaks, and the fishing really was very fast. I also got a 5 lb rainbow when it was too windy on Friday night to bother with the boat. We gave it, along with a few other bows, to some guys from Colorado. They were happy to have a few fish.

Best rig for kokes was a watermelon Viper Serpent spoon trailing a 50/50 Green/Pink RMT dodger. Pink RGT's trailing uv pink hyper plaid dodgers were a close second. Those little tubes kick butt! We also got some again on Apexes, and a few (but not many) on spinners.

Here are a few pics from the weekend...

A typical Koke









5 lb Bow









Pup mac









Uncle and his son with dinner kokes


----------



## fishman (Feb 16, 2008)

Good job on the fish. Is Flaming Gorge a good place to shore fish.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Pretty fish. That bow is a chunk! It seems like a lot of the pics I see of bows from the gorge have a piece of tail missing. That's a little strange to me. Do you know the reason they clip the fins?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Digi you have me motivated for the gorge this weekend! You just made the next 3 workdays even longer for me.... I hope to post up some nice pics on monday, nice job on the kokes and that was a nice looking bow!


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, and once again I'm on travel but I'll be back VERY soon. Keep'em warmed up till I get back.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm not sure why it had a chunk out of its tail? I honestly didnt notice until you mentioned it. My uncle tossed it up into the rocks probably a half hour before we took the pic... so, it might have happened while it was flipping around. It was a spawning female, so maybe that activity damaged the tail. I don't know. I'll have to dig through some of my old pics and see if they have any tail damage.

Fishing from the shore at the Gorge can be good at times. Like anywhere else, they move out deeper as the water warms. From the third week in April, until about the third week in May it is very good near the boat ramps. The bows come back to the ramps where they were planted for the spawn. Many people fish them at this time and the DWR encourages them to do so (and keep some). I talked to the DWR officer, who was checking licences, a couple of weeks ago. I asked why these fish weren't protected during the spawn... he answered that they don't get any yield from these bows and they encourage people to come out and bring some kids. It is a great opportunity for even newbies to catch some very nice bows. Stay off the docks and ramp though. Some people get carried away and get in the way of the launching boats. 

Orvis, I look forward to your pics. Are you fishing the tournament this weekend, or just going for fun?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We are going out with conquest expeditions on Friday and trolling in my buddies boad on Saturday. We tried to enter the tourney but it was full. I am hoping to get some river time as well but if the gorge is fishing well that might not happen. Hopefully we will have some luck and some nice pics to show for it, but when you are going in someone else's boat they have the wheel.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

Digi-troller for give me for asking, but what depth were you picking up the kokes at? I know that depth is as important as lure. Jones'n to get up there. you know by summer those 2-3 pound kokes will be pushing 4 - 6 POUNDER  S....yeah ya


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

Its exciting to see the kokes grow. We've been fishing them this year since February and we continue to get bigger average fish every time out. On this last trip the kokes were anywhere from 15-35 feet deep. We started mornings stacking rigs at 15 and 25 feet. By late morning they had moved down and we got them stacking 25 and 35 feet. Even though it is still very cold water (low to mid 40's), the kokes still move down a bit. They are light sensitive and move down to escape the suns rays. Soon the temperature will drive them even deeper. 

Never apologize for asking a question! I'm always willing to help in any way I can, so anyone that wants some info, send me a PM anytime. I'd be more than happy to help you understand kokes a bit better, suggest tackle to use, speeds, depths, scents to use... Just ask!

Later, DT


----------



## Spike (May 15, 2008)

DT thanks for the info. Kokes here I come!


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

We will be at the gorge as well this weekend fishing for the kokes. How is anvil draw area looking right now for koke action?


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We tried Anvil, all the way up to middle marsh last weekend. Not much in the usual hangouts. They may be there, but we didnt see them (or catch them). If you find some there, let me know. 

Good luck this weekend!


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

hows the jaws on those kokes? are they friming up or are they still soft? lose any that you thought you might of had a bite? also did you put in at lucerne bay a boat all the way up to buck board? what a trip....I love boating flaming gorge, but i always go south instead of north. never been past anvil draw more than a mile. I pulled up a map and was looking at the distance you traveled, impressive, most impressive.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

We actually stayed at Lucerne, but drove the truck up to Buckboard to launch the boat. We kind of like to be a bit flexible and even launced at Anvil one day. I'd much rather travel at 65 MPH in a heated cab on a cold morning, than to be going 30 and freezing! LOL 

The kokes still had pretty soft mouths, but I don't remember losing any. But we use ultra light gear. We use Lamiglas Kokanee Special rods, and Shimano Cardiffs (very smooth drags). Keep the drag set a bit loose and you shouldn't lose too many. Also, having a fast reel helps keep the slack out. We also use double snelled Gami's for most of our rigs. That reduces lost fish as well.


----------

